# selling Croissants...



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

How much Croissant should be sold to a caffe?
I might have some orders soon, and I wanted to know if any of you can give me some info...
I know I have to canculate my materials which are not expenssive when wer'e talking about Croissants but the work etc.....

Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, COSTCO sells a dozen (32 ounces total, say 2 2/3 ounces each?) for $5.95 and they are not bad at all.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Awwww, Pete...you're killing me! Costco croissants???? That's it--I'm going to send you a dozen of mine gratis to compare! Just teasing.....

You will find that you will NEVER get your labour dollars out of croissants...especially not at the wholesale level. When you sell things wholesale you can really only get about 60 percent of what you would get by selling them retail yourself. And customers will only pay so much for a croissant without balking. Croissants will sell...but let me tell you...they are a labour of love. You make them because YOU love to...it's hard to make much money on them. 

When I do my wholesale pricing I generally figure out my costs (including my overhead) and then a per unit price and then do a price for the dozen. I then give a bit of a break for orders over 5 dozen. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes- to make them it's a pure love. There is nothing more satisfaying for me then to see them proof and rise perfectly though I roll them by hand now....

Thanks for your input!!

And Pete- Costco?? in Pastry chefs forum? seriously, I wouldn't even bite them but thanks for your feedback!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

1. What is your food cost for the product
2. what is your total labor cost for product
3.what is your packaging cost
4.what is your delivery cost
5 what is your overhead if any
6. what % of profit do you want.

what do your competitors charge.

Take all of this into consideration, before even starting.:chef:


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Only mentioned "COSTCO" because a number of local "cafes/coffeshops" purchase there and that, IMHO, kind of sets the "competition price".


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Some wholesale clients will allow you to reuse the packaging....you send them bakery boxes and they send them back with their next order. That saves you some money...and saves them some space. I generally let them suggest that to me though...it sounds cheap if you suggest it.

If they are taking your product directly from its packaging and displaying it all sometimes you can deliver on parchment lined sheet pans. You can even offer to arrange the product for them. 

For individual items I have a big shrink wrap machine that I use to wrap them...wouldn't do that with croissants though. They'd end up going soft and soggy...there goes all your hard work!


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

I will follow your advices


----------

